
Search “/usr/bin/git” - AndrewVos
https://github.com/search?p=3&q=%22%2Fusr%2Fbin%2Fgit%22&ref=searchresults&type=Code&utf8=%E2%9C%93
======
yeezul
Can someone ELI5 what we're supposed to see here?

~~~
egwynn
I may be wrong, but I think the point of this post is to show that all of
these projects are losing a degree of portability by making the assumption
that the `git` binary lives in `/usr/bin` on its target platform. There are
many *nixes (like most BSDs, afaik) for which this assumption is incorrect.

EDIT: If that’s actually the goal here, though, I think this example doesn’t
really make a solid argument. A ton of these results are from people’s
personal dotfiles or from projects that have separate files for platforms that
don’t keep `git` in `/usr/bin`.

~~~
yeezul
Ah... I see. I suppose that kind of makes sense.

However, as you mentioned, I see plenty of people's personal config files,
such as the many sublime text settings folders, or other .xml files.

------
ColCh
Why not use `env git` at all?

